# Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo Cigar Review - Nice smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar has some good flavors and strength. There is a spicy, wood base with espresso, pepper, and strong tobacco. The first 1/3 has some mell...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo Cigar Review - Nice smoke


----------



## kayfabe58 (Apr 16, 2011)

Bought a 5 pack about three months ago- smoked the first two within a week and HATED every puff...all I got was charcoal and wet wood. I tried a third about 5 weeks ago and was surprised at how it smoothed out. The one I had last night was GREAT! Full of nuance, smooth and developed nicely from first light to nub...I have one more left and can't wait to burn it!


----------

